# shortening a Driver



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

I am curious has anyone here ever shortened their driver? I just purchased a callaway Big Bertha - I hit it pretty good - but if feels pretty long and it's forcinbg me to have a much wider backswing then I like or can control. I am 5'10 - I was thing think about having a 1/4 inch or so taken off the length of the club - has anyone ever done this to a driver?? any serious reason why not too????


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have two drivers that measure 44 inches from the heel of the sole to the top of the grip. I am 6'2" and I am comfortable with this length. I also have one at 45 inches, it will be shortened to 44". 
If you shorten your driver you will gain more accuracy. Most experts say that amateurs should be playing with drivers that measure 43-44 inches. The amount of distance you lose is not worth talking about when you shorten the shaft an inch. By butt cutting the shaft you will not increase the flex (Many say you will, I have contacted Major Shaft manufacturers in regards to this and have been told the flex will not change when butt cutting an inch off)
You will lost a little bit of overall club weight. If the driver feels too light you can always put lead tape on the back of the head to increase the swing weight. If you put the weight on the heel that will help you close the face and help get rid of a slice. Toe weighting helps rid you of a hook.
Have fun


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*thanks one more question!*

thanks - that is a HUGE ampount of help. I just measured my driver and it appears to be 45' - I think 44 would be much more comfy - my last question is exactly where on the head do i start the measuarement from?? the bottom part of the head that sits on the ground?? the toe?? the back??


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sandwedge said:


> thanks - that is a HUGE ampount of help. I just measured my driver and it appears to be 45' - I think 44 would be much more comfy - my last question is exactly where on the head do i start the measuarement from?? the bottom part of the head that sits on the ground?? the toe?? the back??



The heel of the club, just below where the shaft is attached.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> I am curious has anyone here ever shortened their driver? I just purchased a callaway Big Bertha - I hit it pretty good - but if feels pretty long and it's forcinbg me to have a much wider backswing then I like or can control. I am 5'10 - I was thing think about having a 1/4 inch or so taken off the length of the club - has anyone ever done this to a driver?? any serious reason why not too????


Hey,

I believe that when you shorten your shaft, you gain more control, trajectory control, but not distance.

So there's a pro's & con if you shorten your driver length.


----------



## speedracer (Sep 23, 2006)

I play with a 44" driver and i would reccomend this length to anybody..Much more accurate and so much more easier to use..

If you don't find the sweetspot too often with your 45" driver..You may actually GAIN distance because your strikes with the 44" driver finds the sweetspot of the face much more often.

Do it you'll be pleasantly surprised at the results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

thanks for all the help- I did shorten it to 44' and I noticed a difference. It's still a little hard to hit - but I am afraid to take it down anymore because I might really throw off the entire balance of the club. I think I can manage to learn how to hit the 44' although 43' would be perfect. is their any type of formula - like a golfers's height in relation to what the length should be?? this is the only club in my set i dont hit long and straight


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Question: Do you use your 3 wood, and if so how well do you hit it?
The reason I ask, check the length of your 3 wood, I think you'll find its around 43-43 1/2 in length. Taking the driver down to that length might lose you a couple of yards, but if you can control it better then the driver I'd say its worth it. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*3 wood vs. driver*

My 3 wood is about 43 1/2 give or take a little. I hit my driver very well today - long and straight - so i think i will leave it at 44'. Question: do you guys put led tape on the heel to help with the occasional slice?? if so how much?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> My 3 wood is about 43 1/2 give or take a little. I hit my driver very well today - long and straight - so i think i will leave it at 44'. Question: do you guys put led tape on the heel to help with the occasional slice?? if so how much?


Hey,

Hire a good gold teacher who will helped you with the slice.

Investing your money will bring good result.
Look at Phil Mickelson...

Also, try to developed a good tempo, you dont have to follow the others, u know, making those quick swing. Try to slow it down.

Lets say, from 95mph to 80 and see, this may give you a better control


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

thanks - but I cant afford a teacher - and i slice only very rarely - I was just curious about the use of led tape on the heel
thanks


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

just choke down on the club. most golf pros i have talked and played with choke down a little on the driver. if you cut the club your going to screw up the lie and balance. try this and see what results you get


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

silver77 said:


> just choke down on the club. most golf pros i have talked and played with choke down a little on the driver. if you cut the club your going to screw up the lie and balance. try this and see what results you get


You won't change the lie any more by cutting the shaft than you will by choking down. You are effectively doing the same thing either way... holding the club farther down the shaft You will change the swingweight though... make it lighter and somewhat harder to feel the clubhead. If that isn't a problem for you, then I wouldn't worry about it. For me it would be an issue, as I need every bit of the D2 swingweight on my Callaway for it to feel right when I swing.


----------

